# niacin



## kevinvinvin (Jan 30, 2008)

so finally i have heard a personal experience about this method of getting yourself clean. my homie said he took "slo-niacin" 1000mg before he went to sleep for 2-4 days and he came out clean. his friend also said it worked also. i am going to try this out but im gonna take 1500mg in the morning and at night and i will let you guys know how it turns out. WARNING you will feel like crap. haha also i think it will be nice for people to post topics of proven methods of cleaning out your system for all those people who come join this forum to find ways of doing that. like me  so it will be easier instead of searching through all the different topics. just a peice of my mind

sorry about the long essay paragraph. i zone out too haha


----------



## kevinvinvin (Feb 1, 2008)

*EVERYONE IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*i took 1500mg 2 nights ago then 1250 mg when i woke up then couple hours later took 750mg then 1250mg before i went to sleep then 1250 mg again this morning. took my drug test right now came out clean :] last time i blazed was last sunday so like... around 10 days. "Slo-Niacin" get it at rite-aid or somewhere check it out everyone. but it burns :ignore:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah it works! when yer ears r burnin u know its kikin in!:hubba:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 1, 2008)

I would be careful of the side effects regarding niacin.  The flushing and burning feeling is indicative of bigger problems to come from toxic levels of niacin as it can damage your digestive tract.  Just a little helpful advice.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 1, 2008)

Just be sure to drink about a gallon or two of water and pee as many times as you can.

Cranberry juice is also helpful.

I am a professional when it comes ti the 'ol "wizz quizz". 
If I was not, I'd be in jail by now...

Just remember, pee a little first before you fill the jar. 

Or whoever.


----------



## FizGig (Mar 1, 2008)

When I met my BF years ago, he also was taking Niacin to clean out his system. - I don't know what his specific "routine" was, but it kept him out of jail.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 1, 2008)

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niacin


----------



## headband (Mar 1, 2008)

you guys are all retarded, try the exact method you used with niacin, but do it without the niacin, it will be the same. If you passed it and think it was the niacin, hahaha well good luck. I have even been to the doctor and asked about using niacin to clean out your system of THC. He said theres no way it will help speed the process of getting THC out. There are many health risks, the doc said, and said I need to stop taking niacin right away. That was enough proof for me to stop using it. Hope you guys can agree. If you dont, well im glad your body gets 100 degrees, face feels like its on fire, all red. Red spots everywhere and itcy skin, you deserve to feel that way.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 1, 2008)

I will have to agree with headband on this one. The THC content in your urine is directly affected by the fat content of your body. THC is absorbed by fat cells and remains there until your body can dispose of it. The less fat you have, the less time it takes your body to rid itself of the THC. 10 days is more than enough time to get rid of THC if you are of a reasonable weight and stay hydrated properly. I can smoke one time and in three to four days and pass a urine test with no problem. You must stay hydrated and make sure to piss several times before your test. Also, make sure that the sample you give isn't your first piss of the day as it contains higher levels of THC due to it collecting overnight. I dont believe niacin works and it is very detrimental to your overall health.Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## dululsch (Mar 4, 2008)

This might be the most absurd post on the site,  O.Ding on Niacin is just asking to hurt your body a lot more than the weed ever did....it wasn't the Niacin its probly your body fat is low and you arent a "chronic" smoker and the water....


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 5, 2008)

do not consume niacin to pass a test in large amounts what that is designed to do it burn fat cells to produce energy for working out to then produce muscle. but what most ppl fail to remember is the fact that every part of ur including internal organs and your BRAIN is lined with thing layers or sacks of fatty cells which can be burned up in doing so, causing serious internal injury, death, or mental injury. for your sake and everyone else don't do that and don't spread the info around ur just telling ppl false info thats really harmful and not doing what u think.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## savagemofo (Oct 7, 2008)

Niacin aint all that bad fer a person.  I have to take it to reduce Triglycerides in the bloodstream. half a gram in the morn-half a gram at nite. Sposed to take 2 grams a day fer that but I just aint gonna. Yeah it burns at first, but after a week or so it gets easier. Just dont over do it. It does have warnings on the bottle


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 7, 2008)

kevinvinvin said:
			
		

> *EVERYONE IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> i took 1500mg 2 nights ago then 1250 mg when i woke up then couple hours later took 750mg then 1250mg before i went to sleep then 1250 mg again this morning. took my drug test right now came out clean :] last time i blazed was last sunday so like... around 10 days. "Slo-Niacin" get it at rite-aid or somewhere check it out everyone. but it burns :ignore:


 


To be very specific and clear this up cuz im sick of repeating myself. niacin only burns fat cells to produce energy, THC does not just store in fat cells though.  Also there is a fatty cell lining to every major organ in your body as well as under every square inch of your skin. So when you take niacin it begins to burn these fat cells to produce energy for your body, it doesn't care where it burns the cells. so with the quanity that you took you very easy could have done permant damage to the fatty linings to any one of your organs including your brain. Not to mention the simple fact the the THC content in your body which causes you to fail a piss test is the most resent put into your body which will be actively flowing in your blood stream which effectively puts it every where in your body including your bladder.


So with that said. The only possible way to pass with just niacin is if you had low leaves of THC due to lack of smoking or lack of quality. And the combination of taking dangerously harmfull levels of niacin.

There is far more and better products for detoxing your body.  Most of which are very healthy and good for your body.  So please do not spread the false information of Niacin being a cure all for drug tests. All thats really doing is passing along an extremely dangerous method for passing a drug test with a product designed for producing energy to build muscle while working out.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 7, 2008)

you people are crazy. I have trouble taking asprin. 
Doctor: "No marijuana but 6000 mg of niacin."


----------



## killa kev. (Oct 16, 2008)

Whatever happened to the old 35% water 65% Gatorade method?


----------



## Tater (Oct 16, 2008)

> Niacin is sometimes consumed in large quantities by people who wish to fool drug screening tests, particularly for lipid soluble drugs such as marijuana.[13] It is believed to "promote metabolism" of the drug and cause it to be "flushed out." Scientific studies have shown it does not affect drug screenings, but can pose a risk of overdose, causing arrhythmias, metabolic acidosis, hyperglycemia, and other serious problems.



If its in wikipedia it must be true.  And to whoever was spouting off about niacin burning fat cells and crying about misinformation being spread.  Quit doing the same thing.  Niacin (in high doses like the 1000-3000mg) blocks the absorption of fat cells.  Not the other way around.


----------



## Krayzie5 (Nov 5, 2009)

I was smoke free for 15 days then gave in for two days..now back to cleaning..I am 210 and in the past 7mths have lost 55 lbs..I work out everyday and has started the vinegar intake...How long will it take to clean my system again....Not to mention I was not clean in 15 days..But prolly was close....What will work to quicken this process..not mask it....Thru with smoking................


----------



## JustinK (Nov 8, 2009)

The thing about taking that much niacin is you do burn a lot, but it's worth it for being clean.  My friend said he could get clean with just three days of taking niacin, and he was a fat *** so I'm not sure how that was possible.


----------



## Xmoker (Nov 10, 2009)

Niacin can cause kidney and liver damage! That's bad so don't take niacin unless you have a niacin deficiency and it is prescribed or suggested by your doctor.

Water is good but might give a diluted result which may or may not help your situation. 

I used to use this stuff I bought online called super clean P. Tasted terrible but worked well and I never had problems with it. Just have to follow instructions is all if you can handle that. 

I haven't had to use anything like that for a while but I think that company is still in business. 

Good luck and don't take niacin.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2009)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yeah it works! when yer ears r burnin u know its kikin in!:hubba:



trillions, what a pleasure to meet you and thank you for starting the Bong Hitter's Club

Uncle Sam at the VA had me on Niacin to lower my Cholesterol Levels but it made me feel like a lobster being dropped into a kettle of boiling water....there must be a better way....just my thoughts on this subject


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 11, 2009)

lol u guys got NO BALLS.


pucks number1 wizzanator gets me my jobs.

I would not dare give my pee to someone to analyze, I couldnt EVER trust my pee. lol


----------



## Kola (Nov 14, 2009)

I used niacin and I failed the drug test, but I hated the job, so I didn't care much. But, a friend of mine uses it regularly and passes all of his drug test.


----------

